# Sin Inc's fem grow



## Sin inc (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey guys how's has it been.  Been out of the loop for a while. But I now have a grow back up and it feels good. There are some new things I have pick up. I have now moved on from the soiless mix I always use. To coco and I have moved on from perlite  to grow stones. I have  also moved on from grow bags to hempy buckets. this will be my first time  using the hempy bucket,coco and growstones. I am still using my 3x3 tent and 400 Watt hps cooltube but I have made some changes. I ordered a xxl cooltube reflector and fit it to my  cooltube I also add a 400 Watt mh to the cooltube also. So I know have a 800 Watt hybrid  cooltube. I am still using my bulmats automatic drippers.  Well I have to be off to work I will add more later.  It feels good to be back with my family. :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 14, 2015)

This is the cooltube 

View attachment IMG_20150813_044937.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150813_045027.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking good ,,,green mojo to yas


----------



## zem (Aug 14, 2015)

good to see you sin inc, i am curious why you chose hempy buckets? it seems to me like not a great system to flower plants with, it seems kind of slow in delivery, i prefer to use more active systems for feeding the flowering plants jmo


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 14, 2015)

Look forward to seeing you doing your thing .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey kid, good to see you back and growing!  Will be watching your hempy buckets.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2015)

green mojo sin..... :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2015)

i just wanted to say thanks for the love fam it means a lot to hear from yall. mom thanks for stopping in. zem I am always looking to expand my know how on growing the green. I did a lot of research on hempy buckets and its seams like a tried and true way to grow. ive done soil very well and I have tried hydro not to good on that yet. ive also done soilless mixes mastered that so now its hempy time could you tell me why you don't like hempy. to me it seams like mix between hydro and soilless growing so i should come out on top i hope.  i done a grow awhile ago and did not share. yes i fell bad about it so here's some pics off the old grow before the new. so the first group of pics is my first auto grow for now. its called auto destroyer from ossc seeds [URL="http://original-ssc.com/auto-destroyer-seeds-original-sensible-seeds.html"/original-ssc.com/auto-destroyer-seeds-original-sensible-seeds.html[/URL]
had some probs with it drying out before i could get home to water it. but it was a pretty fun grow used cfl most of the grow could not put it under the 400 watt hps because the of the monster tundra's dream had going in the tent pics off that next. the smoke was good. ive grow better and smoked better. grown under a 400 watt hps ,jungle juice grow and bloom, gh micro, super thrive and molasses  and fox farms big bloom. grown in cloth pots from ebay the cheap ones 

View attachment IMG_20150303_014533.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_014929.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_014248.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_014256.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_014303.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_014423.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_014600.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150303_015210.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150306_165612.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150308_205029.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150308_205040.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150308_205055.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150308_205207.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150308_205141.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2015)

so as most of the og's know i dabble in breed my own strains. i have been going out my own strains for a cup of years now. to all that i don't know yet its called tundra's delight  its a cross ata tundra from seedsman and my own ewd#2. if you look back on some of my grows you can see the ewd#2 in action as well as seedsman ata tundra. i wanted to see how big i could get her so i veg for 50 days  then flowered her. she was pinched ,topped and lollopped. a 400 watt hps was used for 5 weeks then the 400 watt mh dialed down to 20% was also tuned on for the remaining 3 weeks.
jungle juice grow and bloom, gh mirco, super thirve, Epsom salt, molasses, green light super bloom and fox farms  big bloom. and hydrogen peroxide. also i was using a soilless mix#6 from thpeat . the yield would have been 1 to 2 times more if it was not for it not getting watered it like should have been. charcoal filter and a 6 in fan.a cooltube with a xxl hood added and a 400 watt hps running on a mag ballast and a 400 watt mh running on a digital dimmable ballast grew in a 3x3x6 grow tent 

View attachment IMG_20150409_232506.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_001949.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_001955.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002006.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002013.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002021.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002030.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002045.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002215.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002227.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002245.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_150106.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002302.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002312.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_150056.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow! Do you have any seeds left?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 17, 2015)

Great job!  What a beautiful plant.


----------



## zem (Aug 17, 2015)

hey ston, plants look beautiful. I never flowered plants with hempy buckets only because it seemed slow in the sense that you wait a long time between waterings limiting the amount of fertilizers fed to the plant, but i can imagine that with the right medium it would be a good producer. i like flood and drain systems best


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 17, 2015)

Damn, beautiful!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks great, Sin....nice job.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Sin inc, welcome home. So nice to see you again!  Nice to see the lovely goodness up there too! nice. So glad you are here.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2015)

first and for most thanks for the love fam. it means a lot. 
now time for the main show
So this will be the first time grow out fems. ive been talking a lot about growing black domina as well as find some ak47 and northern lights plus old school chronic. well I have found what I was looking for .

1.BLACK DESTOYER 
*Seed Breeder :* Original Sensible Seeds
*Genetic Origin :* Black Domina x AK 47
*Pack sizes : *Available in packs of 1,3, 5 & 10 Feminized seeds
*Available Seed Types :* 100% Feminized Cannabis Seeds
*Flowering / Harvest time :* Short - 55-65 days flower/Harvest September/October
*Yield :* 450-600gm2/800g p/plant
*Height :* 100-160cm indoor/120-180cm outdoor
*THC / CBD / CBN :* 22% THC

2.CHRONIC LIGHTS
*Seed Breeder : *Original Sensible Seeds
*Genetic Origin :* Chronic x Northern Lights
*Pack sizes :* Available in packs of 1, 3, 5 & 10 Feminized seeds
*Available Seed Types :* 100% Feminized Cannabis Seeds
*Flowering / Harvest time :* Medium -  60-70 days flower/Harvest October
*Yield :* 500-650gm2/800g p/plant
*Height :* 100-160cm indoor/120-180cm outdoor
*THC / CBD / CBN :* 19% THC

and last and freebie
3.Midnight Mass 
*Seed Breeder : *Heavyweight Seeds
*Genetic Origin : *Kashmiri / Bubble Candy cross
*Pack sizes : *Available in packs of 5 & 10 Feminized seeds
*Available Seed Types : *100% Feminized Cannabis Seeds
*Flowering / Harvest time** : *8 weeks / Mid September
Yield* : *Medium - High Yield 
*Height* : Medium to tall
*THC / CBD / CBN : *21% THC

I am going to have so much fun on this grow.
so far they have been in veg about a month and 2 day now. I wanted to wait the full 60 of veg but I don't thing that will happen due heat probs and other things like height .
just going to put up some pics . starting from when they where first put into the hempy buckets.
 7/29/15 for first set of pics 

View attachment IMG_20150729_043757.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150729_044035.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150729_044102.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150815_060624.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150729_045254.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150729_045300.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2015)

theses where taken on 8/13/15 

View attachment IMG_20150813_044648.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150813_044654.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150813_044703.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150813_044711.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150813_044645.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2015)

pics where taken 8/15/15 

View attachment IMG_20150815_052045.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150815_052208.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150815_052215.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150815_052244.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2015)

They really have grown since the first pics.  They are looking very happy--seem to be liking the hempy buckets.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2015)

8/17/15 

View attachment IMG_20150817_194436.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150817_194442.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150817_194451.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150817_194458.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150817_194518.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150817_194532.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 19, 2015)

Nice grow Sin............ hope your high as you wanna be.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah sin, that's some nice bush you got going on! :rofl:


----------



## Kraven (Aug 19, 2015)

Sin the girls look great. They are growing fast.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 20, 2015)

pics taken 8/20/15 

View attachment IMG_20150820_034750[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150820_034912[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150820_034905[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150820_034850[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150820_034758[1].jpg


----------



## Xtra (Aug 20, 2015)

lovely plants


can I ask how you remove the overflow water from the drip trays?

cheers


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 22, 2015)

The trays are just foil baking pans from the dollar store. and I just pick up the bucket and empty the pan. thats it . very easy and no fuss plus cheap.







Xtra said:


> lovely plants
> 
> 
> can I ask how you remove the overflow water from the drip trays?
> ...


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 22, 2015)

ok so just a update here guys things are going good. 

ok I have build my coco hempy buckets using coco 1k bricks bought 4. it filled 4 5 gallons home depot buckets.

2. so that's coco, lime, 70%coco 30% grow stones (the small kind! the hydro stones is just to big for me ),rooting power, manure and Osmocote Smart-Release Outdoor and Indoor Plant Food ( just added 2 table spoons per bucket to the top 20% percent of the hempy buckets). 

info on the food
Guaranteed Analysis F643 Total Nitrogen(N) 15% 8.4% Ammoniacal Nitrogen 6.6% Nitrate Nitrogen Available Phosphate(P205) 9% Soluble Potash(K20) 12% Magnesium(Mg) 1.3% 0.9% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg) Sulfer(S) 6.0% 6.0% Combined Sulfer (S) Boron(B) 0.02% Copper(Cu) 0.05% 0.05% Water Soluble Copper (Cu) Iron(Fe) 0.05% 0.09% Water Soluble Iron (Fe) 0.01% Chelated Iron (Fe) Manganese(Mn) 0.06% 0.06% Water Soluble Manganese (Mn) Molybdenum(Mo) 0.02% Zinc(Zn) 0.05% 0.019% Water Soluble Zinc (Zn) - plantersplace.com/products/osmocote_outdoor_indoor#sthash.TPP8rc7p.dpuf
and egg shells . and that's it for now.

I just didn't want to have to mix up the food everytime I had to water. so with the food mixed in I wont have to feed just water until flower. plus I wont have to used my jungle juice veg. because their should be a good amount of nitrogen left to finsh her out .

it feels like the roots have hit the res of the the bucket .so I have took out the bulmats auto dripper's and have started watering by hand about a gallon worth of runoff per bucket every other day. I water with just super thrive a tlb spoon per 6 gals. a table spoon of epsm salt per 6 gallons, molasses tlb spoon per 6 gal and good old Hydrogen peroxide a 3 sec squirt per 6 gallons. and my light is 20 in away from the top of my lights.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope this works for you.  I am not a big fan of osmocote....first of all it is from Scott and second, it is time release.  I do wish you well, but I certainly would have tried to get you top find something else to use....those of us that care about the earth really need to quit supporting Scott and Monsanto.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 22, 2015)

hey mom I am not sure whats wrong with scott did something happen. I only got it because it was 5$. I was being lazy. plus I didn't want to mix nutes until I have to flower. but now your making me feel bad. seams to be working for now. funny think is I cant find the scotts anymore it has disappeared. I quess its for the best. 






The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hope this works for you. I am not a big fan of osmocote....first of all it is from Scott and second, it is time release. I do wish you well, but I certainly would have tried to get you top find something else to use....those of us that care about the earth really need to quit supporting Scott and Monsanto.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 22, 2015)

the plant are getting growing so fast I will have to flower then sooner I would like so.

feeding info from run off since 8/19
ph is 6-7. pen is broken so I have been using ph strips. the lime seams to be keeping the ph in the 6-7 range. so I ve been watering with 5.0 ph water trying to get the ph of the buckets down to 5-6 ph

8/19/15
820ppm(chronic lights ) /730 ppm(black destroyer)/630 ppm(midnight mass) 

8/21/15
764ppm(chronic lights)/ 613ppm(black destroyer)/600 ppm(midnight mass)
I plan to flower at the end of this week are next week. so I have just made a new res and I have bumped up the ppms of the res from o to 400. 
used green light super bloom . jungle juice bloom, epm salt, molasses, super thrive . h peroxide. I used very little of each. since you cant almost overwater hempy buckets I will do a nice flush with just plain water and then I will use the res water.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 27, 2015)

ok guys its been hard to keep theses ladies under to feet but by using the tricks I have been taught and picked here. it has been done now its been almost 45 or so days of veg if I let them get any bigger I might end up with burned bud. so I will be flipping at the end of this week . these are the last pics before flowering, enjoy 

View attachment IMG_20150827_000753[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150827_000743[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150827_000735[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150827_000640[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150827_000629[1].jpg


----------



## Kraven (Aug 27, 2015)

looking good Sin, yea your gonna have to flip them soon, they are gonna be monsters already.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 28, 2015)

thanks bro I know they will be flip soon


----------



## Johnny5968 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nice lookin grow goin on.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 1, 2015)

So did ya Flip 'em Sin ?


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 5, 2015)

flipped 3 4 days ago will update more when I come from work 

View attachment IMG_20150905_065130.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_065108.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_065059.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_065049.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_065033.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064709.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064649.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064600.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064552.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064534.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064515.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064455.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064441.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064422.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064329.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064319.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150905_064300.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2015)

well aren't those just the cutest plants ready to give you dank. They look so nice. enjoy!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2015)

Niceeeee


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice looking grow Bro. 
Is that a automated watering system?  If yes how is it set up? All daisy chained together ?


----------



## Xtra (Sep 14, 2015)

looks stellar!


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 19, 2015)

OK guys so had to make a temp room for my laides for they out grew there 3x3 tent
.so I uesd some old white sheet to make a 6x6 area. Then I went to  a camping store and got 4 space blankets and put them overtop of the white blankets and bam a new temp room. I will be ordering a new ipower 5x5x6.5 tent. The plants seams to like the space. 

So i have also been watering the hempys other day and I have to say they are.drinking up a storm. I think I mighty have to water them everyday. When I go to water them thiers almost no water left. Pics will come my phone is.going dead

ok so I now use to different cycles to water my plants. I call them flush and bloom
(iam running 18 gal rez but I mix my nutes like I was running a 10 gallon res
bloom is 
gh micro 8ml x 10 gallons= 80 ml
jungle juice bloom 16ml x 10 gallons=160ml
fox farms big bloom 7.5 x 10 gallons 75ml 
supethrive a capful per 18 gallons
which brings my 18 gallon res up to 1000-1200ppms ph 5.8-6.0 now I will water every other day using the  bloom mix until its all gone takes about 5 days for the rez to run dry.
then I use my flush mix

flush mix
calmag 5ml x 10 gallons 50ml
greenlight bloom booster 5ml x 10 gallons=50 ml
superthrive capful per 18 gallons
molasses capful per 1 gallon( I use a gallon milk jug to water the plants I mix everything in the rez but the molasses I add that to the jug when I am about to water)
ppm is around 400-500 ppms ph 5.8-6.0 I water until the rez runs out take the same 5 days . then I repeat with the bloom 

I also have switched the light cycle from 12/12 to 11/13 thanks to reading dj shorts stuff


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 19, 2015)

pic update week 3 flower 

View attachment IMG_20150919_062551.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031641.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031630.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031619.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031547.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031433.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031408.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031359.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031611.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031353.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031307.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031112.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150919_031816.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Kraven (Sep 19, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 24, 2015)

OK so I it's the end of week 3. I have set back the lights  to 11/13 dj short. I have also picked up greenhouses 5 day flush and let dry tec. So I have flushed the plants where are on the second day of the dry three more days to go ppms after flush is around 300 ppms
Black destroyer come in as the biggest plant of the three. Standing up to almost 5feet and 4 feet wide. Choniclights stand at almost 4 feet high 3 feet wide. And midnight mass comes in at 3FEETwide 3feet tall. And I have to say that hempy is the way for me. I have had no problems at all use a hempy bucket. I might just get a pound and a half off the three. Ossc says that the black destroyer and the choniclights should come in at around 600-800 grams per plant. Heavyweight seeds says that midnight mass is a very heavy bidder so we shall see what's what's and a few. So in the 5 day ofnthe flush I well up the ppms up too 900-1000 ppms.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 24, 2015)

Pics new 

View attachment IMG_20150924_045925.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150924_050014.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150924_050008.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150924_050333.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150924_050322.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150924_050258.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150924_050306.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice, the girls are stacking well and begging to cluster pistils, gonna be epic in about two weeks once she is fully bud set. Good work sin.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks kraven for stopping in. You seam to be the only one following


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice job. Green mojo my friend.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 28, 2015)

OK so my black destroyer has became very limp so I did not wait the 5 days it's 4 watered them 5:00 am.  I want to treat them like hydro so . Should I water them every day are every other day. If i water them everyday will this boost flowering at all.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2015)

The hempy bucket deal has my interest dude. Looking good in there. :aok:


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 2, 2015)

The big birthday is here party time....


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 2, 2015)

So I have spent some of my birthday this morning upgrading my cooltube. I had this one for a year are to but it could not fit in my 3x3 so now that I have the room Bam. 

View attachment IMG_20151002_033126.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151002_035322.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151002_035346.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice light setup man. I read your feeding and "flush" schedule. It seems a bit odd to me but if it works then it works. The hempy buckets is similar to soilless which I find problematic for nutrient buildup that ends in toxicity (for me). I would give you some advice but as I said, I didn't have good results with soilless so I am not sure what to say for advice. But they are looking good. I like to feed every time I water but for soilless I'm afraid that may lead to too much buildup so I'm not sure.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 3, 2015)

hey hush i can understand where your coming from there. that why i use the flush and bloom. feed for two days with 800-1000 ppms then flush with 300-500 ppms for the two days then just plan old 5.8-6.2 ph water for a day are two. i try to use just micro,bloom,and a bloom builder fox farms big bloom for heavy feeding. then lower the ppms with the flush mix of just a bloom boasster green light bb and some calmag  takes about two days to get them down to around 500-600 ppms. i have to mix them this way because if i did use them all at once the my ppms are like 2000ppms


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2015)

I am curious about this 11/13 light schedule....why is it supposed to be better?  Clark showed that running the lights 10 hours a day can result in 50% less bud than if you run 12 hours.  Just curious what his justification is for the shorter flowering hours and are you growing his gear?


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 4, 2015)

Well mom. I really don't know about 11/13 myself right now. heard a pod cast with Mr shorts  talking about it. Just wanted to try something new


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 5, 2015)

Quick pick more later 

View attachment IMG_20151001_050918.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_050836.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_050904.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 6, 2015)

Lots of happy buds sprouting up!  Looks good!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks trip


----------



## checklist (Oct 7, 2015)

That looks great.  Nice setup too.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 7, 2015)

More pics 

View attachment IMG_20151001_042445.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_040952.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_042226.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 7, 2015)

More pics 

View attachment IMG_20151001_042512.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_042810.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_042824.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151001_042843.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking pretty, sin!  I know you must be happy.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks good Sin, she seems to be stacking nicely.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 2, 2015)

ok so I got a 300 watt mars hydro led . had it for a week using it with the 400 hps 

View attachment IMG_20151029_001010.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151029_000758.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151029_000846.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151029_000807.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 4, 2015)

pics 

View attachment IMG_20151026_230626.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151026_230619.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151026_230612.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151026_230202.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151026_230128.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 4, 2015)

more pics 

View attachment IMG_20151021_043513.jpg


View attachment 100_0614.jpg


View attachment 100_0608.jpg


View attachment 100_0622.jpg


View attachment 100_0623.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 4, 2015)

pics4 

View attachment 100_0611.jpg


View attachment 100_0616.jpg


View attachment 100_0627.jpg


View attachment 100_0626.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151021_043417.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151021_043521.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151021_043443.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151021_043359.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking good. Yummy


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 4, 2015)

looking good Sin........ :48:


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 4, 2015)

wk7 

View attachment IMG_20151021_043249.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151019_044327.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151019_044257.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151021_043226.jpg


View attachment IMG_20151019_044401.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Nov 4, 2015)

You could put those buds in a breakfast bowl, pour in the milk and look like the best bowl of cereal. Frosty!


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sin just for your info......... I know a couple of peeps having some issues with those series of mars led lights........ seems the diodes  might be getting a little to warm and heating up way to much.......  just keep an eye on them......... you'll see the problem show up on the clear cover over the leds......... btw have you seen the new Pro series led they have out?


----------



## Bongofury (Dec 17, 2015)

Great looking plants sin inc. Green mojo


----------



## Kraven (Dec 17, 2015)

Growing monsters Sin, the girls look epic.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi guys just want to say thanks for everybody that stop in .

so this is the run down from the first grow.

Midnight mass came in at 84 grams (1plant)3-4 feet tall/ heavy weight seeds

chronclights came in at 89 grams (1plant) 4-5 feet tall / ossc seeds

black destoryer came in at 81 grams (1plant) 5-6 feet tall/ ossc seeds

suager leaves and shake cam in about 25 grams

so all at once they came in at 279 grams/ 0.61509 pounds/ 9.84144 oz


all plants where ran in 5 gallon coco and growstones hempy buckets
hand watered . all plants where feed the same nutes. and was veged for 54 days and was done in 9 weeks. light was a 400 watt hps and mh in a cooltube with xxl hood. 

by far i would have to say that the black destroyer was the best plant by far hands down has been the best strain that i have grown so far 
then the chroclights then midnight mass . the midnight mass was alil weak for me so i wont grow that strain again. it was very plain .


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 14, 2016)

well guys its 2 months of veg and 7 week for flower for this grow .
added a 5x5x7 grow tent had to 1 1/2" off the tent to fit in my house.

new things

1. 5x5 grow tent with the new diamond maylar $ 175 am
2. 100 gph ro buddie 89.99
3. 20x26" digital grow carbon filter off ebay. 65$ for a 58 pound monster.
4. made a pre filter for the tent 20$ tote pics
5. two new temp meters for flower and breeding tent  50$
6. 3 mars hydro 300 watt 5w led fixtures 195$65 ea
7. upgrade to water system. 50 feet of 1/2 vinyl tubing 20$ 
18 1 gph drippers  18 cents ea. 50 feet of dripper tubing 5$. 32 gallon trashcan for res 20$. and aqualife float valve 20$.
8. 6in1 ph meter 40$ 

View attachment 100.jpg


View attachment 119.jpg


View attachment 122.jpg


View attachment 125.jpg


View attachment 126.jpg


View attachment 103.jpg


View attachment 104.jpg


View attachment 105.jpg


View attachment 063.jpg


View attachment 092.jpg


View attachment 28-IMG_20160409_082917.jpg


View attachment 30-IMG_20160409_082944.jpg


View attachment 31-IMG_20160409_082950.jpg


View attachment 53-IMG_20160409_083326.jpg


View attachment 54-IMG_20160409_083338.jpg


View attachment 56-IMG_20160409_083352.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice work Sin, I like the setup. Jeez how many ferts bottles do you have on that old table :laugh:


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 15, 2016)

thanks zem. thats only half of them. lol



zem said:


> Nice work Sin, I like the setup. Jeez how many ferts bottles do you have on that old table :laugh:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 15, 2016)

Glad you're back at it Sin.  Looking Beautiful


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 16, 2016)

Niceeeeee, ,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 16, 2016)

thanks fam


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice work Sin inc  Nice to see you.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 22, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Nice work Sin inc  Nice to see you.



hey sis how have you been .i see you have been bizy. thanks for stopping buy


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 22, 2016)

ok guys we right now i am in week 7 of flower
to much to write so pics will have to do . started off with 18 plants 6 fem and the rest reg seeds. got some seeds from a friend that grows out crop king seeds so theres alot of their gear in this grow. i also started using the three mars hydro leds . the pics will start at the beginning of the grow 1/21/2016. 5gal hempy buckets  coco and grow stones 60/40 mix once every other day watering. 300 ppms ph 5.5

1.ww crop king seeds fem
2.early vixen crop king fem
3.dark angel crop king fem
4. purple kush crop king fem
5.dark gum ossc seeds fem
6. thc bomb bomb seeds reg
7.tundras delight sin inc seeds reg
8.ewd#2 sin inc seeds reg. 

View attachment IMG_20160112_171814.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160112_171914.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160112_171845.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160112_172007.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160112_172013.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160112_171824.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice sin:aok:

What is Tundra Delight?


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 24, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Nice sin:aok:
> 
> What is Tundra Delight?



hey pcduck how have you been. Tundras delight is (seedsmans) alt tundra x my ewd#2 (east west delight).

the pics with out name is the tundras delight in single cola and multi cola 

View attachment CYMERA_20131008_032931.jpg


View attachment CYMERA_20131008_030254.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_002312.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150423_150056.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140313_085437.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 25, 2016)

ok so trying to remember what was going on at this time. ok so were about 1 month into veg at this point. watering twice aday at 600 ppms

lights. 400 mh and hps. 2 300 watt mars hydro leds. for those of you going thc bomb its the plant close to the cam in the corner . Down to 10 plants now . the weak slow and sick have now been pulled. 

View attachment 30-IMG_20160223_141736.jpg


View attachment 37-IMG_20160223_141811.jpg


View attachment 38-IMG_20160223_141954.jpg


View attachment 40-IMG_20160223_142004.jpg


View attachment 43-IMG_20160223_142015.jpg


View attachment 45-IMG_20160223_142126.jpg


View attachment 50-IMG_20160223_142204.jpg


View attachment 51-IMG_20160223_142207.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (May 2, 2016)

udpate time moved from hand watering to using a timed pump watering three times a day. ppm around 1000 ph 5.6 

View attachment 69-IMG_20160229_064904.jpg


View attachment 68-IMG_20160229_064848.jpg


View attachment 194.jpg


View attachment 181.jpg


View attachment 176.jpg


View attachment 138.jpg


View attachment 182.jpg


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2016)

Pump it:headbang2:


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 26, 2016)

sorry for the late update but you know how i am...
this grow was a hard one. had alot of new things added to the grow . tried some new techniques. and pulled about alil under a pound dry with 9 plants in a 5x5 tent using  3 mars hydro 300s and a 400watt hps . i didnt use the other 400 mh the plants just over grew my tent. 60 day veg time for all plants. 5 gal hempy buckets.coco and growstones 60/40 mix. end up buring the plants trying 
to get used to the new drip system i put in. and the ro system . 

strains:
1  thc bomb bomb seeds
2. tundras delighx3 t.my own strain
3. purple kush crop king
4. early vixen crop king
5. dark angel crop king
6. white widow crop king

more pics are coming. i have to resize them. 

View attachment C360_2016-04-21-05-41-47-850.jpg


View attachment C360_2016-04-21-05-41-40-170.jpg


View attachment C360_2016-04-21-05-41-30-646.jpg


View attachment C360_2016-04-21-05-41-17-301.jpg


View attachment C360_2016-04-21-05-41-04-417.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 26, 2016)

pics #2 

View attachment 001-IMG_20160411_051745.jpg


View attachment 01-IMG_20160409_082609.jpg


View attachment 002-IMG_20160411_051751.jpg


View attachment 003-IMG_20160411_051757.jpg


View attachment 004-IMG_20160411_051810.jpg


View attachment 005-IMG_20160411_051820.jpg


View attachment 05-IMG_20160409_082632.jpg


View attachment 007-IMG_20160416_091626.jpg


View attachment 07-IMG_20160409_082649.jpg


View attachment 008-IMG_20160416_091631.jpg


View attachment 08-IMG_20160409_082656.jpg


View attachment 009-IMG_20160416_091635.jpg


View attachment 010-IMG_20160416_091649.jpg


View attachment 011-IMG_20160416_091653.jpg


View attachment 012-IMG_20160416_091659.jpg


View attachment 12-IMG_20160409_082740.jpg


View attachment 014-IMG_20160416_091709.jpg


View attachment 015-IMG_20160416_091714.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 26, 2016)

pics#3 

View attachment 15-IMG_20160409_082756.jpg


View attachment 016-IMG_20160416_091722.jpg


View attachment 16-IMG_20160409_082759.jpg


View attachment 017-IMG_20160416_091732.jpg


View attachment 018-IMG_20160416_091737.jpg


View attachment 18-IMG_20160409_082823.jpg


View attachment 019-IMG_20160416_091744.jpg


View attachment 20-IMG_20160409_082831.jpg


View attachment 021-IMG_20160416_091753.jpg


View attachment 022-IMG_20160416_091758.jpg


View attachment 22-IMG_20160409_082839.jpg


View attachment 023-IMG_20160416_091804.jpg


View attachment 23-IMG_20160409_082843.jpg


View attachment 024-IMG_20160416_091807.jpg


View attachment 24-IMG_20160409_082849.jpg


View attachment 026-IMG_20160416_091821.jpg


View attachment 26-IMG_20160409_082900.jpg


View attachment 027-IMG_20160416_091830.jpg


View attachment 27-IMG_20160409_082905.jpg


View attachment 028-IMG_20160416_091838.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 26, 2016)

pics #4 

View attachment 28-IMG_20160409_082917.jpg


View attachment 029-IMG_20160416_091844.jpg


View attachment 29-IMG_20160409_082922.jpg


View attachment 030-IMG_20160416_091849.jpg


View attachment 031-IMG_20160416_091854.jpg


View attachment 31-IMG_20160409_082950.jpg


View attachment 033-IMG_20160416_091915.jpg


View attachment 33-IMG_20160409_083003.jpg


View attachment 034-IMG_20160416_091922.jpg


View attachment 34-IMG_20160409_083012.jpg


View attachment 035-IMG_20160416_091926.jpg


View attachment 036-IMG_20160416_091939.jpg


View attachment 36-IMG_20160409_083057.jpg


View attachment 038-IMG_20160416_091950.jpg


View attachment 039-IMG_20160416_091958.jpg


View attachment 040-IMG_20160416_092006.jpg


View attachment 40-IMG_20160409_083129.jpg


View attachment 041-IMG_20160416_092012.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice buds:headbang2:


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 27, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Nice buds:headbang2:


 thanks duck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2016)

Really! you have a lot going on in there and a lot of beauty. Thanks for posting.. we will wait for you, it is worth the wait... Wonderful grow.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 27, 2016)

pics#5 

View attachment 031-IMG_20160416_091854.jpg


View attachment 41-IMG_20160409_083132.jpg


View attachment 042-IMG_20160416_092031.jpg


View attachment 42-IMG_20160409_083145.jpg


View attachment 043-IMG_20160416_092039.jpg


View attachment 044-IMG_20160416_092046.jpg


View attachment 44-IMG_20160409_083159.jpg


View attachment 045-IMG_20160416_092052.jpg


View attachment 046-IMG_20160416_092100.jpg


View attachment 46-IMG_20160409_083210.jpg


View attachment 047-IMG_20160416_092108.jpg


View attachment 048-IMG_20160416_092115.jpg


View attachment 48-IMG_20160409_083221.jpg


View attachment 049-IMG_20160411_051538.jpg


View attachment 49-IMG_20160409_083226.jpg


View attachment 050-IMG_20160411_051541.jpg


View attachment 051-IMG_20160416_092123.jpg


View attachment 052-C360_2016-04-21-05-41-04-417.jpg


View attachment 054-C360_2016-04-21-05-41-17-301.jpg


View attachment 55-IMG_20160409_083341.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 27, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Really! you have a lot going on in there and a lot of beauty. Thanks for posting.. we will wait for you, it is worth the wait... Wonderful grow.
> 
> Hey sis  yes i do that thc bomb give me a run for the money. it did not stop growing toped about 6' 1" and mine was a very slow flower. 10 weeks it was the last to come out and one of the first to go in... i did not tie it down bcause it was my first time grow it and i wanted to see it in its full glory. well i llearned my lesson. used way to much fert this time around burned and stun them pretty bad. lesson learned again. i had just put in that dip system and i was watering  3xday for and hour each at 1.8ec. what i should have done was water 4xday at 800 ppm for 10 min. switched over to rx green from jungle juice.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 28, 2016)

pics#6 

View attachment 058-C360_2016-04-21-05-41-40-170.jpg


View attachment 059-C360_2016-04-21-05-41-47-850.jpg


View attachment 060-IMG_20160421_054237.jpg


View attachment 061-IMG_20160421_054252.jpg


View attachment 063-IMG_20160421_054304.jpg


View attachment 075-IMG_20160421_054632.jpg


View attachment 076-IMG_20160421_054656.jpg


View attachment 76-IMG_20160411_051555.jpg


View attachment 77-IMG_20160411_051601.jpg


View attachment 078-IMG_20160421_054723.jpg


View attachment 78-IMG_20160411_051610.jpg


View attachment 079-IMG_20160421_054731.jpg


View attachment 79-IMG_20160411_051618.jpg


View attachment 080-IMG_20160421_054741.jpg


View attachment 80-IMG_20160411_051627.jpg


View attachment 081-IMG_20160421_054750.jpg


View attachment 082-IMG_20160421_054754.jpg


View attachment 82-IMG_20160411_051637.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 28, 2016)

pics 7 

View attachment 086-IMG_20160421_054813.jpg


View attachment 85-IMG_20160411_051659.jpg


View attachment 87-IMG_20160411_051709.jpg


View attachment 088-IMG_20160421_054831.jpg


View attachment 88-IMG_20160411_051718.jpg


View attachment 89-IMG_20160411_051727.jpg


View attachment 090-IMG_20160421_054849.jpg


View attachment 90-IMG_20160411_051745.jpg


View attachment 91-IMG_20160411_051751.jpg


View attachment 092-IMG_20160421_054919.jpg


View attachment 92-IMG_20160411_051757.jpg


View attachment 094-IMG_20160421_054926.jpg


View attachment 096-IMG_20160421_054941.jpg


View attachment 96-IMG_20160411_051820.jpg


View attachment 097-IMG_20160421_054953.jpg


View attachment 099-IMG_20160421_055003.jpg


View attachment 100-IMG_20160421_055007.jpg


View attachment 101-IMG_20160421_055027.jpg


View attachment 103-IMG_20160421_055044.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 31, 2016)

pics 8 

View attachment 114-IMG_20160421_055308.jpg


View attachment 110-IMG_20160421_055246.jpg


View attachment 108-IMG_20160421_055237.jpg


View attachment 107-IMG_20160421_055216.jpg


View attachment 105-IMG_20160421_055109.jpg


View attachment 104-IMG_20160421_055051.jpg


View attachment 102-IMG_20160421_055040.jpg


View attachment 101-IMG_20160421_055027.jpg


View attachment 100-IMG_20160421_055007.jpg


View attachment 115-IMG_20160421_055318.jpg


View attachment 116-IMG_20160421_055330.jpg


View attachment 117-IMG_20160421_055333.jpg


View attachment 118-IMG_20160421_055339.jpg


View attachment 120-IMG_20160421_055354.jpg


View attachment 121-IMG_20160421_055359.jpg


View attachment 123-IMG_20160421_055428.jpg


View attachment 125-IMG_20160421_055437.jpg


View attachment 127-IMG_20160421_055446.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Jul 31, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 31, 2016)

SHOT said:


> Awesome!


thanks shot. cant wait to show yall the thc bombs i have growing right now


----------



## SHOT (Jul 31, 2016)

Hahahahahahah its worth waiting my friend!!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jul 31, 2016)

Everything looks great, nice grow and nice buddage! Congrats on that run


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 31, 2016)

stinkyelements said:


> Everything looks great, nice grow and nice buddage! Congrats on that run



thank stinky for stopping by.


----------



## Sin inc (Jul 31, 2016)

pics #9 

View attachment 136-IMG_20160421_055612.jpg


View attachment 137-IMG_20160428_025801.jpg


View attachment 138-IMG_20160428_025809.jpg


View attachment 139-IMG_20160428_025818.jpg


View attachment 140-IMG_20160428_025824.jpg


View attachment 142-IMG_20160428_025907.jpg


View attachment 143-IMG_20160428_025928.jpg


View attachment 147-IMG_20160428_030024.jpg


View attachment 149-IMG_20160428_030039.jpg


View attachment 150-IMG_20160428_030059.jpg


View attachment 157-IMG_20160428_031026.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 1, 2016)

pics of the biggest plants right before the chop 

View attachment 159-IMG_20160611_085347.jpg


View attachment 160-IMG_20160611_085359.jpg


View attachment 162-IMG_20160611_085455.jpg


View attachment 164-IMG_20160611_085552.jpg


View attachment 165-IMG_20160611_085620.jpg


View attachment 168-IMG_20160611_085641.jpg


View attachment 170-IMG_20160611_085739.jpg


View attachment 171-IMG_20160611_085849.jpg


View attachment 172-IMG_20160611_085912.jpg


View attachment 173-IMG_20160611_085921.jpg


View attachment 175-IMG_20160611_090127.jpg


View attachment 176-IMG_20160611_090151.jpg


View attachment 177-IMG_20160611_090158.jpg


View attachment 178-IMG_20160611_090214.jpg


View attachment 179-IMG_20160611_090230.jpg


View attachment 180-IMG_20160611_090234.jpg


View attachment 181-IMG_20160611_090301.jpg


View attachment 183-IMG_20160611_090329.jpg


View attachment 185-IMG_20160611_090408.jpg


View attachment 186-IMG_20160611_090423.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 1, 2016)

pics of the biggest plants right before the chop#2 

View attachment 189-IMG_20160611_090446.jpg


View attachment 191-IMG_20160611_090511.jpg


View attachment 193-IMG_20160611_090619.jpg


View attachment 195-IMG_20160611_090655.jpg


View attachment 196-IMG_20160611_090705.jpg


View attachment 198-IMG_20160611_090814.jpg


View attachment 202-IMG_20160611_090924.jpg


View attachment 204-IMG_20160611_090941.jpg


View attachment 209-IMG_20160611_091026.jpg


View attachment 214-IMG_20160611_091113.jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 6, 2016)

Very nice Sin, so what is next on the menu?


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 12, 2016)

well zem i am all ready three weeks into flower on my new grow. we have 2 thc bombs and 1 tundras delight and an earliy vixen reveg from my last grow. will be posting more when i get off work talk you yall later


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 30, 2017)

OK guys for this grow I started 32 of my f1 THC delight seeds for my last grow. Give a cup away .Some did not make it. So now I am left with 12 plants to sex. The cross is my tundras delight x THC bomb . This is a first grow out . To pick a mom for the up coming months. I also started 6 very old maiwi gold seeds. hopeing to get a mom from those to. 400 watt 7200k xarta sun MH.60/40 coco)growstone mix. No 5 gal hempys this time. Now I trying out three gallon cloth pots. Running blumat dripper s and a 5 gallon gravity drip bucket.. feels good to be growing and breeding again. So we are now about three weeks in and they are just starting to receive food.  Using Tap water with a starting ppm of 180. Ppm my drip Rez to 500ppm . So now that your all UpTo date. Can't wait to see who's still on 

View attachment 170123thc+bomb+growThumb.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170130_051742.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170130_051838.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170130_051816.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170130_051822.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170130_051806.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170130_051746.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow looking good my friend such beautiful colours in there


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys . Been busy lately. So none of my Malawi gold seeds popped. I will have to order some more along with chem 91, seedsman blue berry, dutch passions strawberry Chough , ossc black destroyer,  and female seeds cindy99. I would get brother Grimm Cindy but I just can't afford it right now.
I was looking around for a 4x4 flood table and I could not find one under 100. So I built my own


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 7, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Wow looking good my friend such beautiful colours in there



Thanks budlight


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 28, 2017)

OK so the table is built and working great saved myself 100 bucks on a 4x4 flood. 

View attachment IMG_20170205_213847.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 28, 2017)

So I say it's been about a month since my last update. 
Well I now have three males and six females. The male's have now been moved to the veg room for more learning to grow with LEDs. Clones have been made of all females. Took three clones each. That should be good. Now I have been feeding with two one gallon Dippers per 3 gallon pot once a day for 30 mins at 5.7 pH and 440 ppm. All I have used this whole month was kelpl4less extreme blend and calmag. I have now cleaned and refilled my rez. I have now added kelpl4less bloom pack and thier extreme blend with some cal mag plus and seedlings plant food to a tune of 800 ppm at 5.5 pH at 3 times a day for ten mins tonight will be there first night In what I call my pre bud stage pics will follow


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 28, 2017)

Feb 3-9 table is done 

View attachment IMG_20170203_022230.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170209_081154.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170209_204324.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 28, 2017)

Feb 11-13 just started to show sex 

View attachment IMG_20170211_084557.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170212_092355.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170212_092559.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170214_093928.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 28, 2017)

Feb14-24 by the 24 all the male's and clones has been cut and moved 

View attachment IMG_20170216_210711.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170216_211244.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170219_224606.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170224_013757.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170224_013850.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 12, 2017)

OK now it's time to flower. Did a Rez. Change today boasted poms up to 800 pH running 5.6-6.2 . Using just kelpl4less extreme blend and bloom pack as well as calmag+ switched over to the 400 watt HPS with two 300 watt Mars hydro LEDs. 

View attachment IMG_20170311_233507.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170311_233604.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170311_233552.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170311_233616.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 15, 2017)

very healthy!! dialed in... waiting for the show!


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2017)

ok so this grow has been on here to long time to finish and move on to the new grow. so this half of the grow went smoothly until around 5 week my wife hit some thing cleaning around the tent and the light came on for a long while. 2. week 7 3 of the four plants began to reveg and set me back weeks plus one more timer mishap and boom mr hermie and reveging to deal with. I let all grow out . but out of the four there was one that did not herime are reveg keep strong all the so I keep her and reveg her. you see her in the new grow soon to follow. so I got a lil under a pound dry not to bad for a first run of f1 seeds thc bomb x my tundra's delight. also my first dtw table drip system run . it works so good the only thing I have to say is I really don't like the fact that it take 2-3feet of room from your grow tent. way to close to the light for the plants and how hot my tent gets. plus I do love to grow my 5 feet plus plants . I think the biggest was around 3-4 feet . well I will stop talking and move on to the show now the grow is done so this will be from the end of veg to  the end.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> very healthy!! dialed in... waiting for the show!


the show has come


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2017)

4/19-21 

View attachment IMG_20170323_041938.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170323_042052.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170323_042122.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2017)

4/21-23 

View attachment IMG_20170323_042303.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170323_042146.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170323_042311.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2017)

4/23-27 

View attachment IMG_20170323_042342.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170327_001608.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170327_001652.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 17, 2017)

more to come tonight be there


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

OK, looking good dude!


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> OK, looking good dude!


thanks sis one mp og to another .


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2017)

sorry had dates wrong so far were at 3/29-4/10 

View attachment IMG_20170410_003527.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_003536.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_003542.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2017)

4/10/ 

View attachment IMG_20170410_003626.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_003608.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170410_003634.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2017)

4/22 

View attachment IMG_20170410_003639.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170422_011137.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170422_011053.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170422_011213.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 19, 2017)

4/28 

View attachment IMG_20170428_085239.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170428_085313.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170428_085410.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170428_085421.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Aug 20, 2017)

Looking good:aok:


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 28, 2017)

5/09 

View attachment IMG_20170509_093313.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170509_093319.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170509_093402.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170509_094005.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 28, 2017)

5/14 

View attachment IMG_20170514_081557.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170518_092127.jpg


View attachment IMG_20170518_092208.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey guy started a new grow my mango strain I've been working on Fri a while. And a unknown free seed. Starting the pic just before flower


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

As they grow


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 6, 2021)

nice looking ladies there Sin Inc

do you have any details on the lineage of the mangoes?


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

The next week


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

More


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

The next week


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

Lastweek


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 6, 2021)

More


----------



## pute (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Nice job my friend. Good to see you back at the Passion Sin.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 8, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> nice looking ladies there Sin Inc
> 
> do you have any details on the lineage of the mangoes?


Hey it's kc brains mango I think we're into f6


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 8, 2021)

Sin inc said:


> Hey it's kc brains mango I think we're into f6


The parents are a K.C. SPECIAL SELECT with a KC 33® and an Afghani-like plant. This plant has extreme big buds, a great production and an early harvest. There is an male alt tundra from seedsman that I used early on to decrease flowering times


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 8, 2021)

Friday


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 8, 2021)

This friday


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 8, 2021)

This friday


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2021)

Ok so this is all the nutes I have used on this grow . I started out with just the extreme blend fish nutes and trinity . A week before before fliP I started adding the hPk . Ran out of the hpk and the trinity . Ran to the store and picked up some tiger bloom and big bud . So I think we're going into the 5th week of flower. So.i have dropped the extreme blend . And I am now using just  epm salt big bud and tiger bloom as well as  as well as pheasing out the fish nutrients at 1 \4th strength the run off is around 800Ppm . Be staying with the organic nutes for this grow I water every 3 days . Also using the hempy method. Now for lights . I am using two Mars hydro ts600s .I also made my own led fixture went to Walmart and grabbed 6 6500k hyper tough under cabinet LED light strips .2 hyper tough grow lite strip thats the red and blue strips you see and 1 double strip generic 3000k LED grow light from off Amazon . Now each individual strip is 13 Watts in the double stripped Amazon is 33 Watts  used a wire grid to attach all the LEDs to . So the LED fixture comes in at 137 at the wall 
 Also found some 4 ft LEDs 18 watts each at roses for $2 each I got like 20 of those things . So I combine two of those together and I hung them  using 4 adding 
72 watts more.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2021)

Last night mango


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2021)

More mango


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2021)

Unknown freebie from albongo


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 9, 2021)

More unknown


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 11, 2021)

Sin inc said:


> Ok so this is all the nutes I have used on this grow . I started out with just the extreme blend fish nutes and trinity . A week before before fliP I started adding the hPk . Ran out of the hpk and the trinity . Ran to the store and picked up some tiger bloom and big bud . So I think we're going into the 5th week of flower. So.i have dropped the extreme blend . And I am now using just  epm salt big bud and tiger bloom as well as  as well as pheasing out the fish nutrients at 1 \4th strength the run off is around 800Ppm . Be staying with the organic nutes for this grow I water every 3 days . Also using the hempy method. Now for lights . I am using two Mars hydro ts600s .I also made my own led fixture went to Walmart and grabbed 6 6500k hyper tough under cabinet LED light strips .2 hyper tough grow lite strip thats the red and blue strips you see and 1 double strip generic 3000k LED grow light from off Amazon . Now each individual strip is 13 Watts in the double stripped Amazon is 33 Watts  used a wire grid to attach all the LEDs to . So the LED fixture comes in at 137 at the wall
> Also found some 4 ft LEDs 18 watts each at roses for $2 each I got like 20 of those things . So I combine two of those together and I hung them  using 4 adding
> 72 watts more.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 11, 2021)

Can somebody explain to me what the pH is supposed to be when using organic nutrients because because my pH has been around 4.0 to 5.0 and they're still growing great I'm wondering when I'm going to run into problems


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 11, 2021)

Very good question Sin. Never thought about PH in an Organic grow. Never seen an issue when i was growing Organically and never checked my PH.
Your girls look happy to me.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Very good question Sin. Never thought about PH in an Organic grow. Never seen an issue when i was growing Organically and never checked my PH.
> Your girls look happy to me.


Thanks Hopper . I have not phed my nutes not once this grow. Goes against everything I've been taught. Seeing my pH go into the 4s scares me but my plants seem to be liking it so I'm just going to leave the s*** alone


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 12, 2021)

Test


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks good to me. If it aint broke dont try and fix it.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 13, 2021)

New videoUpdate


----------



## boo (Nov 13, 2021)

your plants look great but I can't for the life of me understand how they tollerate a pH in the 4's...that's really acidic, are  you sure your meter is correct...they look way too happy for 4's...


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 17, 2021)

boo said:


> your plants look great but I can't for the life of me understand how they tollerate a pH in the 4's...that's really acidic, are  you sure your meter is correct...they look way too happy for 4's...


Hey boo me and you are on the same page with the 4 but. I've been doing some research and apparently the extreme blend has a lot of kelp in it and kelp is a natural pH down. .so it might be that with the pens not being calibrated.


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2022)

update time sorry for the long wait


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2022)

more


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2022)

more


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2022)

the chop for the freebie umknown


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2022)

more of the chop


----------



## Sin inc (Feb 20, 2022)

and last but not lease my version of kc brians mango . started breeding sround 2006 this todays result . had to chop early i think it had 3 weeks more sorry no chop pics.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Looking nice my friend.


----------

